# Himalayan dog chews?



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Anyone else get these? Lady at Petsmart told me these were popular and that they are not bad like Rawhides.. what do you think?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, they are great for my teething puppy. The only issue I have is that they are very expensive. I've tried just about every chew under the sun. Rawhides scare me because dogs will swallow big chunks. Marrow bones are OK but marrow all the time = runny poop and they are weight bearing bones so I worry about cracked and worn teeth. Nylabones are the only other thing I use all the time, but the dogs get bored of them. Kongs entertain my dogs for about the 30 seconds it takes for them to clean them out, then my pit mix shreds them and actually eats the rubber. Antlers are either too soft and get completely eaten in minutes or too hard they go ignored or also risk cracking teeth. I've been using the Himalayan chews for my puppy, now 6 months old. They aren't as good for my adult dog, he just crushes them and eats the pieces. The puppy will chew them for a long time. I give it to him for an hour or so. When there's only a little piece left you can nuke it in the microwave and it will soften like a treat. Even for my puppy I get the biggest ones so they are expensive, hence why I limit his time chewing it (and it also makes him pretty thirsty).


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Liesje said:


> Yes, they are great for my teething puppy. The only issue I have is that they are very expensive. I've tried just about every chew under the sun. Rawhides scare me because dogs will swallow big chunks. Marrow bones are OK but marrow all the time = runny poop and they are weight bearing bones so I worry about cracked and worn teeth. Nylabones are the only other thing I use all the time, but the dogs get bored of them. Kongs entertain my dogs for about the 30 seconds it takes for them to clean them out, then my pit mix shreds them and actually eats the rubber. Antlers are either too soft and get completely eaten in minutes or too hard they go ignored or also risk cracking teeth. I've been using the Himalayan chews for my puppy, now 6 months old. They aren't as good for my adult dog, he just crushes them and eats the pieces. The puppy will chew them for a long time. I give it to him for an hour or so. When there's only a little piece left you can nuke it in the microwave and it will soften like a treat. Even for my puppy I get the biggest ones so they are expensive, hence why I limit his time chewing it (and it also makes him pretty thirsty).


Thank you! Do they also sell large ones because in my local petsmart there was only small ones for dogs under about 50lbs and my dog is definitely not under that! lol


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I shop at a local place called Chow Hound and they sell larger ones. They are like the shape of a dollar bill, but bigger. $22 (ouch)


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I like them too but I seldom buy them because they're so pricey and my guys tend to make a mess with them (little crumbs all over the carpet -- minor but consistently annoying).


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

*We use them all the time*

I like to switch up Ollie's chews and we rotate these in every few weeks. I found a 3 pack of the large chews for $25 on amazon. If I can find the link I will post it. They usually last a day or two. Best if he chews on a blanket so the little bits don't make a mess.


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Oliver'smom said:


> I like to switch up Ollie's chews and we rotate these in every few weeks. I found a 3 pack of the large chews for $25 on amazon. If I can find the link I will post it. They usually last a day or two. Best if he chews on a blanket so the little bits don't make a mess.


thanks that would be helpful if you can find it


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

They are good but since they are so hard, they tend to break when dropped. I had one for mine a while back but she was carrying it in her mouth and dropped it on the kitchen tile and the chew broke in half...had to throw it out.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Liesje said:


> When there's only a little piece left you can nuke it in the microwave and it will soften like a treat. Even for my puppy I get the biggest ones so they are expensive, hence why I limit his time chewing it (and it also makes him pretty thirsty).


Have you ever tried microwaving it when it is bigger? I bought one awhile back and Dinozzo had no interest in it as I think it is too hard for his taste.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Haven't microwaved one ever so far, I want them hard and lasting as long as possible! It's basically really hard cheese (smells like it too).


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I like them, but I don't get them very often as they are expensive. I would also be interested in that Amazon link  

I have to keep an eye on mine because he has figured out that if he takes it onto the linoleum floor and flings it down until it breaks up into pieces, I'll microwave it. I worry about him choking on the smaller bite-sized chunks. Definitely something I would monitor while your pup chews on it.

Also, I did microwave an entire stick the first time I got one because I misread the directions and thought you were supposed to microwave the entire thing BEFORE you gave it to the dog. I was wondering why 30 seconds in the microwave wasn't puffing it like the package said.  I ended up microblasting it for about five minutes and it expanded into a massive, lumpy abomination the size of a six inch sub. It was pretty entertaining watching Kaiju trying to crunch it down into manageable pieces.


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

*Amazon link to the 3-pack*

Here is the link to the 3-pack of chews: Amazon.com : Himalayan Dog Chew Mixed Pack (11.5 oz.) : Pet Snack Treats : Pet Supplies

Even better deal than I remembered, 3 for $22.70. I have also bought them at bestbullysticks.com when they have specials. Since Ollie goes through a lot of chews, I'm always looking for deals.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Pax8 said:


> I like them, but I don't get them very often as they are expensive. I would also be interested in that Amazon link
> 
> I have to keep an eye on mine because he has figured out that if he takes it onto the linoleum floor and flings it down until it breaks up into pieces, I'll microwave it. I worry about him choking on the smaller bite-sized chunks. Definitely something I would monitor while your pup chews on it.
> 
> Also, I did microwave an entire stick the first time I got one because I misread the directions and thought you were supposed to microwave the entire thing BEFORE you gave it to the dog. I was wondering why 30 seconds in the microwave wasn't puffing it like the package said.  I ended up microblasting it for about five minutes and it expanded into a massive, lumpy abomination the size of a six inch sub. It was pretty entertaining watching Kaiju trying to crunch it down into manageable pieces.



Awesome story! I might try microwaving Dinozzos for a bit. If anything maybe it will give more smell and entice him more.


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Oliver'smom said:


> Here is the link to the 3-pack of chews: Amazon.com : Himalayan Dog Chew Mixed Pack (11.5 oz.) : Pet Snack Treats : Pet Supplies
> 
> Even better deal than I remembered, 3 for $22.70. I have also bought them at bestbullysticks.com when they have specials. Since Ollie goes through a lot of chews, I'm always looking for deals.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Nancy Calloway (May 4, 2014)

Anyone other than me worried about tooth cracking on Himalayan chews? My vet has warned me about antlers and equally hard things, incl fresh bones, leaving bully sticks and rawhides which I do not like. she says a cracked tooth CAN CAUSE BIG TROUBLES and her words were: "If you could see what I have seen due to those hard items, including fresh bones, you would not chance it." She does not give her OWN dogs bones, antlers etc. BUT SHE SAID THE HIMALAYAN chews are okay. 
Your thoughts and experiences? 
Also my dog has had loose stools. Wondering if the HIMS would help stop now?


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

I've never heard of those but I avoid any chews that have drastic edges like that. I would this that they would be a tiny bit malleable though, but I wouldn't know.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Nancy Calloway said:


> Anyone other than me worried about tooth cracking on Himalayan chews? My vet has warned me about antlers and equally hard things, incl fresh bones, leaving bully sticks and rawhides which I do not like. she says a cracked tooth CAN CAUSE BIG TROUBLES and her words were: "If you could see what I have seen due to those hard items, including fresh bones, you would not chance it." She does not give her OWN dogs bones, antlers etc. BUT SHE SAID THE HIMALAYAN chews are okay.
> Your thoughts and experiences?
> Also my dog has had loose stools. Wondering if the HIMS would help stop now?


I wouldn't depend on a chew to get rid of loose stools. If your dog has loose stools, I would look at what they're already eating and try to find the cause of it.

As far as broken teeth, with pretty much everything, you have to consider what kind of chewer your dog is. If your dog likes to chomp down hard on everything they get, of course they're going to break a tooth. My dog gets raw bones, antlers, etc because I know he chews properly on them, grinding them down and not trying to break them in half with his teeth. Just like with pretty much everything else, know your dog.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

They are so expensive because they (Petsmart) adds in shipping and tax, and still charges tax! I asked the associate last year, because I was trying to determine if I would be better off buying online instead of in the store.

My sister's terrier mix loves them too. I just purchased one though. It was a medium size one.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Its human food too, its a hard cheese that you gnaw on. They just sell it as dog food.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

I've contemplated buying them myself because they're a great chew/treat like a marrow bone but they're just so gosh darn expensive and I don't think they last very long to justify the price. I'd rather buy an antler which would last me at least two weeks before it gets too small for Gunther to gnaw on.


----------

